# Boat Share Dubai



## Pdosanjh (May 4, 2012)

Hi

i tried to see if anyone was interested in sharing a boat with me, but my post was taken down.

I saw in the past that people were interested on this forum, but i'm not entirely sure how to put it out there now.

Please can someone advise, ideally looking for some nice people who like wakeboarding / wake surfing, or just like chilling on a 22ft boat.

thanks

Peppy

PS - apologies if this is an infraction, if it is, please can you advise on how best to talk about this?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I would have thought Dubizzle would have been the right place to find boat share partners ?


----------



## Pdosanjh (May 4, 2012)

not really...ended up with lots of people who didn't read the advert, calling me from Kuwait for a cheap boat.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Pdosanjh said:


> not really...ended up with lots of people who didn't read the advert, calling me from Kuwait for a cheap boat.


That's the joy of the online marketplaces!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Never share boat ownership with someone else. Been there, done it, not worth it. Lost a great friend as a consequence. 



Pdosanjh said:


> Hi
> 
> i tried to see if anyone was interested in sharing a boat with me, but my post was taken down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pdosanjh (May 4, 2012)

Always boat share...been there done it many times and as long as the rules are set from the beginning then not an issue. need clarity from day one.

Thanks for the positive message on my thread though, much appreciated


----------



## Pdosanjh (May 4, 2012)

yeah, fabulous. That's why i wanted to post it on here. A few people posted something similar a while back, but not in a formal advertising kind of way. Can you advise on how i can get it up here without being given another infraction


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello mate,

I was talking about doing this with the missus and a few mates but wasn't sure how to go about it either - would mostly just be chillin on the boat though, shouldn't need a tool box talk for that


----------



## Pdosanjh (May 4, 2012)

Yussif said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I was talking about doing this with the missus and a few mates but wasn't sure how to go about it either - would mostly just be chillin on the boat though, shouldn't need a tool box talk for that


Hi yousif

We have already bought the boat, happy to meet up for a drink to discuss further?

It's an Axis A22 Vandall Edition, 2013 model


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Pdosanjh said:


> It's an Axis A22 Vandall Edition, 2013 model


NIIIICE! I might stand on the end of the dock, with my wakeboard and thumb a tow lol

Always found the hardest thing, was finding people who actually know how to tow others. I trained all my mates up to do it.

If you ever need a driver, in exchange for a tow, give me a shout lol I have my RYA Powerboat license as well - which you have to have now.


----------



## Pdosanjh (May 4, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> NIIIICE! I might stand on the end of the dock, with my wakeboard and thumb a tow lol
> 
> Always found the hardest thing, was finding people who actually know how to tow others. I trained all my mates up to do it.
> 
> If you ever need a driver, in exchange for a tow, give me a shout lol I have my RYA Powerboat license as well - which you have to have now.


sounds like a deal! Do you have a boat too?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> NIIIICE! I might stand on the end of the dock, with my wakeboard and thumb a tow lol
> 
> Always found the hardest thing, was finding people who actually know how to tow others. I trained all my mates up to do it.
> 
> If you ever need a driver, in exchange for a tow, give me a shout lol I have my RYA Powerboat license as well - which you have to have now.


Towing people is easy. Although watching them bounce down the tarmac is a bit disconcerting.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Pdosanjh said:


> sounds like a deal! Do you have a boat too?


Used to, but we sold it. Too expensive on the upkeep etc for the amount we were using it.


----------



## Pdosanjh (May 4, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Used to, but we sold it. Too expensive on the upkeep etc for the amount we were using it.


Fair enough. PM me your number if interested in coming out with us / buying in


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

This sounds like a swingers club. Count me out.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't worry mate. Your Russian girlfriend is already involved.



iggles said:


> This sounds like a swingers club. Count me out.


----------



## Pdosanjh (May 4, 2012)

iggles said:


> This sounds like a swingers club. Count me out.


Jeeeeeess...some people clearly have other things on their mind...it's an innocent advert...gosh...sick minds...


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

iggles said:


> This sounds like a swingers club. Count me out.


Hahaha. Just as I was getting interested


----------

